# 12. Enid Blyton Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 18, 2013)

Number 12 is Enid Blyton. Another writer I'm not familiar with, I presume primarily because she wrote children's lit. Noddy is one of her most recognizable characters. She focused a lot on childrens' stories in which children accomplished things without adults' help. 

Anyone know about Blyton?

Here's Noddy:








And one of her books:


----------



## rhd (Aug 18, 2013)

I read a lot of her books as a kid, both the fantasy and the school stories, because her stuff was easily available. I was told over and over that I had bad taste but that didn't stop me, until I grew out of it of course.

Now I read The Faraway Tree set to my kid.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2013)

I read The Wishing Chair at some point in Primary, first book I ever read cover to cover. I also read one of the Secret Seven Books, can't remember which though. One of my elderly neighbours used to give me the older editions. I did quite enjoy them at the time, though I only ever read them once.


----------



## teacup (Aug 18, 2013)

In primary the whole class read through The Faraway Tree series together. It was magical. We even watched the cartoon!
I still have The Magical Wishing Chair too, actually.
Other than those I've not read any more of hers, though I wasn't aware she did Noddy.

Chances are she was who got me into reading books in general, and probably fantasy too.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 18, 2013)

Man, I guess I was deprived as a child. The only books I read were like Bernstein Bears and Sesame Street. I probably didn't really start reading for enjoyment until I was 13 or 14 and started reading Dragonlance and Forgotten Realms stuff.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2013)

No reason why you can't start them now...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enid-Blyton/e/B001HPICSY/ref=sr_tc_img_2_0?qid=1376848708&sr=8-2-acs


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 18, 2013)

That's true, but I'm not a big children's lit guy. I'm always willing to give something new a chance though.


----------

